# Trades showing up in market data/accuracy of information



## Sdajii (29 June 2015)

Today I sold some shares (a few hundred thousand PYM shares). I am viewing the market data with Westpac broking. My order went through fairly quickly, if I check my order status it shows that they sold, and I put the sell order through at the bid price (0.005c) but it does not show up on the data I am viewing with Westpac. Westpac shows that only three trades of gone through today at a smaller total volume than my own order.

It is now about an hour later, and it is still not showing up. 

Any ideas about what's going on?


----------



## Trembling Hand (29 June 2015)

They have passed it on to a dark pool market.:vader:


----------



## Sdajii (29 June 2015)

Trembling Hand said:


> They have passed it on to a dark pool market.:vader:




Thanks. It's amazing how I can remain ignorant of such a thing! I remember learning about it a few years ago and forgot about it until your reminder.

Another one of those nasty aspects of the market which has me considering getting out of it.

Cheers.


----------



## Trembling Hand (29 June 2015)

It will probably show up at the end of the day as a XC or something like that.


----------



## CanOz (29 June 2015)

Trembling Hand said:


> They have passed it on to a dark pool market.:vader:





PMSL...


----------



## tech/a (29 June 2015)

Trembling Hand said:


> They have passed it on to a dark pool market.:vader:




Evil


----------



## Sdajii (29 June 2015)

Trembling Hand said:


> It will probably show up at the end of the day as a XC or something like that.




Interestingly, it did not show up at all.


----------

